# Melktert recipe



## QKNatasha

Hi peoples.

Please someone save me from myself.

I need a recipe to make proper melktert. I'm going to turn into a fireball at the rate.

Pretty please!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

http://www.picknpay.co.za/recipe-search-results/classic-cooks-milk-tart
Your wish had been granted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Friep

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/threads/milk-tart-south-african-version.786231

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Clyrolynx has melktert flavour which you could try. Not sure if it works well on its own, but you can always ask them if they would suggest adding other flavours to it. They seem to be always willing to help with recipes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## acorn

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/list?q=Milktart&exclsingle=1

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77

QKNatasha said:


> Hi peoples.
> 
> Please someone save me from myself.
> 
> I need a recipe to make proper melktert. I'm going to turn into a fireball at the rate.
> 
> Pretty please!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------

